# Andrea Sawatzki Busenparade 17x



## Etzel (17 Sep. 2014)

:WOW:



 



 

 




 

 




 

 




 


 




 

 





Aber anfassen(zuhause) darf nur einer: :angry:


----------



## Max100 (17 Sep. 2014)

:thx: Sie hat aber auch ein paar Hammerglocken :WOW::drip:


----------



## thethirdman (17 Sep. 2014)

Wer hat, die hat. Und viel davon.


----------



## eywesstewat (17 Sep. 2014)

spitze!heisse frau die andrea. wie ein wein der mit dem alter immer besser wird


----------



## sig-p (17 Sep. 2014)

Andrea ist nicht besonders hübsch aber sexy

*FULLQuotes sind hier verboten*


----------



## Padderson (17 Sep. 2014)

hat in den letzten Jahren ja noch einige Nummern zugelegt


----------



## comatron (17 Sep. 2014)

Ist ja hübsch, aber das ist doch alles hier schon mehrfach vorhanden.


----------



## vivodus (17 Sep. 2014)

Na, das sind doch mal Möpse.


----------



## Thoma (18 Sep. 2014)

Leider in der Ansicht so nicht mehr zusehen.


----------



## Weltenbummler (18 Sep. 2014)

Sehr schöne Melonen hat Andrea.


----------



## stuftuf (20 Sep. 2014)

yummi yummi!!!!!!


----------



## Okocha9 (4 Okt. 2014)

Danke für Andreas Hammertitten!


----------



## blueeyes1973 (4 Okt. 2014)

Leider darf nur einer anfassen...


----------



## Marine222666 (4 Okt. 2014)

die geilsten hupen im deutschen fernsehen^^


----------



## FSH34 (5 Okt. 2014)

Sorry.... EKELHAFT finde ich die Möpse


----------



## xBeauty (5 Okt. 2014)

Ziemlich dicke Dinger !


----------



## MrLeiwand (5 Okt. 2014)

andreas dinger sind der wahnsinn :drip:


----------



## rotmarty (5 Okt. 2014)

Die Frau mit den geilsten und dicksten Hängetitten! Andreas Glocken sind die Besten!


----------



## lofas (6 Okt. 2014)

Prachtweib:thx:


----------



## Cba152 (6 Okt. 2014)

Klasse Dinger!!!


----------



## maddog71 (6 Okt. 2014)

Klasse Bilder :thumbup:
:thx:


----------



## Saly75 (11 Okt. 2014)

Supergeil , Vielen Dank


----------



## Ahornblatt (12 Okt. 2014)

Vielen Dank, leider ist sie viel zu selten im TV zu sehen ...


----------



## jemu80 (25 Okt. 2014)

Vielen Dank! Vor allem kein Plastik, sondern nur Natur


----------



## nerone (25 Okt. 2014)

Mature beautiful breasts:thx:


----------



## ignatius (26 Okt. 2014)

Viel Holz vor der Hüttn ...


----------



## CarlCube (26 Okt. 2014)

Immer wieder ein "WOW"-Erlebnis diese Andrea!


----------



## wurmele (16 Juni 2018)

Andrea meine Sexgöttin:drip::drip::drip::drip::drip:


----------



## Feanor (21 Juni 2018)

Holla! Wusste garnicht, dass die Dame so große Dinger hat. Kommt im Fernsehen ansonsten garnicht so rüber.


----------



## MaxPower (1 Juli 2018)

Hamme Bilder :thx:


----------



## ari (31 Juli 2018)

danke für andrea


----------



## minipli (15 Aug. 2018)

super die Frau


----------

